# Sprinkler Zone Works Second Time



## alfredo (5 mo ago)

One of my sprinkler zones does not pop up all the way, and the water just pools. However, if I turn the zone off and back on, the heads all pop up normally. Does anyone know what might be causing this or how to fix it?


----------



## Grizzly Adam (May 5, 2017)

I would guess sand in the o-rings.


----------

